# Question For Those on Medicare & a Supplement



## Lon (Mar 2, 2018)

Do you receive medical bills for various procedures and services that you have received but not showing you the amount that was paid by Medicare or the Supplement? I received a bill saying that I owed $385.56  after $7, 675.00 was paid by INSURANCE. No way am I going to send them a check with out having a statement showing what  services or procedures were performed, the dates of service and who paid what part of that $ 7,675


----------



## Macfan (Mar 2, 2018)

We've had to call our insurance more than once and in a handful of cases, the insurance company took care of the issue. Only once or twice did we end up actually having to pay anything and in each of those cases, as I recall, the amount was under $100. So, I would strongly advise contacting whomever provides your health insurance. As of the first of this year, I'm with Scan and pleased with them so far (knock on wood).


----------



## terry123 (Mar 3, 2018)

Every doctor and hospital should have a copy of your primary and secondary carrier.  You should be getting a copy of your visits showing what you owe and then they should submit that to your secondary carrier. Only then should you pay the balance. They are called EOB's. (explanation of benefits)  Don't hesitate to call Medicare and your secondary if they don't match what you are billed.  I worked in collections for 15 years and only billed patients after Medicare and the secondary had paid.  That's all that can be billed to you.  It has to be backed up by the EOBs.


----------

